# WXSat

## RA1QIK

WXSat.    ,    -.        ,    .      ,      ,  .         ,   .  :  RA1QIK@mail.RU

----------


## RA1QIK

,      .

----------


## K6VHF

> .         .      MOTOROLA CP-50.            ,    .     .


.....         ?           ?
         SATLEVEL       .... 
          40  !

----------


## K6VHF

> ,     .        Parameters Decoding        12 color .      noaa,noaa+4,noaa1040  ,meteor,no data8,meteosat,noaa vis,noaa5+3,noaa ir,okean/sich,fm120,meteosat co.


       ..    DECODING   FILE.....
    PARAMETRS DECODING  NOAA.....
 ....
        WxSAt....
  Wxtoimg ..... ..

----------


## RA1QIK

,      .   ,      ,  start processing    .

----------


## K6VHF

> RA1QIK
> 
>        ,      .   ,      ,  start processing    .
> 
> 
>           "RECORDING"  "PICTURE @ WAV FILE "      .....       ...     -   .......Toggle=0 Sync 0 w-1217.85 r 0.00...... ....           ....       ....
>            "MANUAL SYNC"  "RECORDING"....
>       "STOP"    .WAV    "WAVE INPUT FILE"      "START PROCESSING" .....            .....      "PARAMETERS"  "NOAA 4+4"   !!!!
>     !!!
>         ...        .               ......    /     ...     !!!

----------


## RW3DJO

:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/wxsatellite/guide.htm
 -    WxSat.

:Beginner's Guide for WXSAT .
   .
. RW3DJO.

----------


## K6VHF

/....           .....   ..                   !    ,  ,   ....        !
 !

----------

